
Under What Circumstances Will Stripe Ban Your Account? Afraid of a Mistake - griffinfoster7
My brother and I run a business that sells digital goods. It seems like based Stripe&#x27;s ToS we&#x27;re in the clear (although there&#x27;s multiple sections which we are close to being in violation of)... but if we reach out for clarification and they decide we aren&#x27;t they could shut us down permanently and take away our ability to object.<p>We need written approval from them because some of the companies we want to partner with want assurances that we are good to go with our payment provider... has anyone encountered this situation before? Does anyone know what we can do about this? Is there a risk in reaching out to Stripe&#x2F;does anyone know how understanding they are about things like this?<p>The digital goods we sell are blockchain based so that adds another level of confusion for people... they&#x27;re still just digital goods though like anything else - payment processors (and a bunch of other people) just seem incapable of differentiating them from crypto currencies, even though they&#x27;re totally different.<p>Any advice&#x2F;similar situations that people have dealt with? Basically, we&#x27;re 100% positive that we don&#x27;t violate any terms but we&#x27;re scared they might mistakenly think we do.
======
edwinwee
Edwin from Stripe here. We want to support as many types of businesses as
possible, but if you're not sure if we can support you, there's no harm in
proactively reaching out. It might even be better so you know ahead of time,
before you start integrating.

Feel free to email me directly at edwin@stripe.com

~~~
griffinfoster7
I just emailed you! Thanks for the help

------
wmf
Wouldn't it be far worse if they ban you after you're up and running?

